# Guinea Pig Huts



## Traceyann (May 17, 2011)

hey all, as its getting cold now I decided to make my piggies some nice warm housies to sleep in ......well I posted a pic on FB and ended up with 35 orders lol and an invite tohold a stall at  two pet expos and a shelter open day lol......I was kinda eventually going to sell them but I sure as hell didnt expect it to take off like this .....3 shelters are going to advertise on their web pages , I havent even tried to sell them yet lol and they are walking by themselves


----------



## cinta (May 17, 2011)

Oh wow, they are so cute! (Do you make human-sized ones??)   

Congrats on all the sales, how exciting!


----------



## Traceyann (May 17, 2011)

LoL thanks Cinta, ummmm one of my GF's asked if I could make one for her husband....for when hes in the dog house lol


----------



## krissy (May 17, 2011)

those are super cute and congrats o finding something that sells so quickly!


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 17, 2011)

Those are amazing.  What nice work you do, they are so professional looking.  No wonder people want to buy them.  I make my own dog beds to save money and there is no question they're homeade. :roll:   Kitty kittys would love those too.  You could do a whole line of sizes!!   I have a cuddle bed for my little dog (she's 70 pounds, the other is 90) because she likes to be covered up and I bet she would love to crawl into one of those caves.  Great fabrics too, very fun.  Congratulations!


----------



## Araseth (May 17, 2011)

Those are very cute and look so cozy and warm! I agree about other animals using them my kitty would have loved those. ^_^


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2011)

They are wonderful! I would get one for my little dogs!! 
I'll order a large! LOL!

okay so where is your website... hmmmm...!!!


----------



## Relle (May 18, 2011)

So cute Trace. how much are they and can you wash the bases. Oscar is a poo factory ATM.  Can you give me a rough size to see if it fits in the cage. We just bought a canvas type one for Oscar and he doesn't really like it  . So I bet the soap in on the back burner now.

Relle.


----------



## Traceyann (May 18, 2011)

Hey thanks again girls, they are fully machine washable, and the fleece and foam draw the pee away from the animal so they stay dry...and sooo sooo soft lol, it took a day before my pigs decided that they are ok to sleep in lol....now they are always in them 

They measure 10inch deep x 9 inch wide and 7 inches high ....perfect size for one of my fatso piggies lol

I dont have a website yet but am going to set one up as I will eventually do a heap of other things as well


----------



## Relle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Trace, I'll do some measuring, I have fatso pigs as well   , how much will they be please ?


----------



## Sibi (May 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how very clever and well made!!!  I love em, so pretty and cozy looking.  I woudn't mind having one for myself   .  My dog is a medium/big dog but if you ever make them for bigger dogs I'd be totally interested!!

You've got a winning product here!


----------



## Traceyann (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Sibi....Relle they are $25


----------



## agriffin (May 18, 2011)

Very cute!  I love the colorful fabric!  My Jack Russell Terrorist would love that!  She love's either being in something or under the covers.


----------



## Chay (May 19, 2011)

Sibi said:
			
		

> You've got a winning product here!


I have to agree, they really are quite clever. You have so much talent Tracey!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2011)

Love them!! 
I've been putting in a hot water bottle at night with my little guys to keep them warm, they would be great!


----------



## Relle (May 20, 2011)

Chrissy, did you get another pig ?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2011)

No, not yet


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 21, 2011)

They're wonderful Traceyann. Well done. They'd go like hotcakes on ebay too.  :wink:


----------



## Traceyann (May 22, 2011)

Thats True Jenny, just trying to get through the orders I have here b4 I go to ebay.....I just set up my website if anyone wants to have a look.... www.thepiggiepad.com feedback is most welcome


----------



## Relle (May 23, 2011)

Love the website Trace and your models  . You need them to sit in the huts to show them off. Love the name of your site as well. The web hosts can't spell ' favourite ' :wink: .


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 23, 2011)

Website looks very good Traceyann. Was it easy to set up?  :wink:


----------



## Traceyann (May 23, 2011)

Yeah Jenny , very easy to understand and operate ...

Thanks Relle, going to have a look at the word favorite lol


----------



## Relle (May 24, 2011)

Hi Trace

How are all those guinea pig huts going ? I hope your models are not getting big heads after their photo shoot     .


----------



## Traceyann (May 24, 2011)

Lol @ Relle, I had to fight Nuts & Bolts for theirs so I could wash them ....since it was a crappy day I decided to throw them in the dryer to see how they would go ......it was all good, they came out great and the boys loved having their nice warm huts back lol....spoilt brats they are


----------



## Relle (May 25, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting into the australian cavy santuary web page. Finally got the main page and now its frozen. I've had trouble at other times as well, so don't know whats happening. :?


----------



## Traceyann (May 26, 2011)

MMMM dunno Relle, its working fine for me.....they are also on face book , if you look for Jess on FB she is the head girl , and will prob be able to help u out there


----------



## Relle (Jun 30, 2011)

How are the critters Trace ? Also how is the GP hut production going ?


----------

